# friend overstay visa



## 888dino (Apr 22, 2014)

hello all, does anyone know anything about this or experienced this.
I have a friend that got worked over by his employer... they promised him a working visa but things didnt work out (shafted). so he has overstayed a year and a half. can and will he go to jail here in the philippines or does he have the right to go the the u.s embassy and be deported?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

888dino said:


> hello all, does anyone know anything about this or experienced this.
> I have a friend that got worked over by his employer... they promised him a working visa but things didnt work out (shafted). so he has overstayed a year and a half. can and will he go to jail here in the Philippines or does he have the right to go the the u.s embassy and be deported?


The most the US Embassy can or will do is to write a letter for him to hand-carry to Philippine immigration. In the letter they will likely ask the Philippine govt to let go the overstay and fine costs and let him leave on humanitarian grounds. Essentially this would allow him to leave the country but would be placed on a black list and could not return unless or until the back due amount is paid. However, he would still need the airfare to fly out.
Under some conditions the US govt will grant a repatriation loan to get it all paid and send him home.

A good travel agent can find out how much he now owes and perhaps someone in the States can send that amount to him.
In any event, he should first go to the embassy and NOT directly to Philippine immigration.

Side Note: He has no rights here under US or any foreign law. He is here and is subject to the laws of the land.


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

You overstaying foreigner friend has until Sept 30, 2015 to register under the new Alien Registration Program.

_if they still do not register within the one-year grace period and are later caught by any law enforcement agency, "ay, ide-deport po namin sila," he warned._

This article explains it: 

Over 1-M foreigners are TNTs in Philippines | ABS-CBN News


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

pakawala said:


> You overstaying foreigner friend has until Sept 30, 2015 to register under the new Alien Registration Program.
> 
> _if they still do not register within the one-year grace period and are later caught by any law enforcement agency, "ay, ide-deport po namin sila," he warned._
> 
> ...



I have a friend that has overstay for 5 years and would like to clear things up. Will this help a person in his situation and if yes, what does he have to do and pay?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Philippine Bureau of Immigration*



Phil_expat said:


> I have a friend that has overstay for 5 years and would like to clear things up. Will this help a person in his situation and if yes, what does he have to do and pay?


The Philippine Bureau of Immigration website Home

The home page is constantly updated but if you scroll down some you'll see "Announcement" and it's about this program, it has the procedures and costs listed.


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

Phil_expat said:


> I have a friend that has overstay for 5 years and would like to clear things up. Will this help a person in his situation and if yes, what does he have to do and pay?


Concerning what does he have to do and pay;

I'm unaware of the financial cost but If I were an illegal, I would take advantage of this grace period and report to the closest Immigration Office like yesterday and get legal especially now that there is a monetary incentive among the Illegals friends/relatives/acquaintances/etc. to collect the bounty for reporting Illegals via the SA IMMIGRATION MAGSUMBONG” REWARD AND INCENTIVE PROGRAM. BI LAUNCHES â€œSA IMMIGRATION MAGSUMBONGâ€� REWARD AND INCENTIVE PROGRAM


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

mcalleyboy said:


> The Philippine Bureau of Immigration website Home
> 
> The home page is constantly updated but if you scroll down some you'll see "Announcement" and it's about this program, it has the procedures and costs listed.


Sorry I do not see that link.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

pakawala said:


> Concerning what does he have to do and pay;
> 
> I'm unaware of the financial cost but If I were an illegal, I would take advantage of this grace period and report to the closest Immigration Office like yesterday and get legal especially now that there is a monetary incentive among the Illegals friends/relatives/acquaintances/etc. to collect the bounty for reporting Illegals via the SA IMMIGRATION MAGSUMBONG” REWARD AND INCENTIVE PROGRAM. BI LAUNCHES â€œSA IMMIGRATION MAGSUMBONGâ€� REWARD AND INCENTIVE PROGRAM


My friend has to get the money sent from the USA so he has to know how much to get. This is a great opportunity for him but if he turn himself in and do not have enough money to pay all the extensions he missed and the penalties he could still end up in jail!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Phil_expat said:


> My friend has to get the money sent from the USA so he has to know how much to get. This is a great opportunity for him but if he turn himself in and do not have enough money to pay all the extensions he missed and the penalties he could still end up in jail!


*Simple solution: Have him go to any large travel agency. They can find out the exact amount for him within just a few minutes..*


----------

